# Countdown to Bailey Fest V!



## deepsouthpaddler

*Bailey Fest V*
*August 8-10, 2014*​ 


Let the countdown begin! The fifth annual Bailey Fest is on the calendar! 

Planned release when most of the state is dry.
Primo private riverside camping / fest grounds
Supermax Showdown... the gnarliest foamie creek race out there
Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle
Saturday Takeout party
Free flowing beer courtesy of Oskar Blues
Outdoor movies on our state of the art tarp-a-tron 3000 projection system
Live Band / Saturday Night Camp Party
Hog Heaven BBQ
Four Falls is public property
Did I mention the party?
When I first dreamed up Bailey Fest I set myself a goal to figure out how to get it done in the next 5 years. Well here we are at Bailey Fest V, and I am proud to say that Bailey Fest has surpassed my wildest expectations. 

We started in 2010 with an impromtu small party around the first planned release on the North Fork of the South Platte River. Over the years we have added the campground, sponsors, the supermax showdown, the outdoor movies, bootie beer battles, land ownership victories, and most importantly a great turnout from paddling friends far and wide.

One of the keys to making Bailey Fest work is that it is OUR event. For paddlers, by paddlers. Bailey Fest gets done because of the help and volunteering from a host of folks through the year and at the event. I'm counting on your support again this year. 

Looking forward to seeing you all at Bailey Fest V!


----------



## Pizzle

Yo Buddy, 

Let's get Denver to turn on the tunnel now!


----------



## duct tape

Ha, just wanted to be on the first page of this thread since I missed it last year! Sure seems like a LONG time away ...


----------



## BrianK

As a participant at Bailey Fest I, II, and IV I can confirm that Bailey Fest is awesome and getting better every year. 

Next step Bailey Fest spring edition - I could really go for a February/March North Fork release right about now.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Hard to get a winter release from Denver Water. They tend to want to keep the tunnel constant at a very low rate or off. They have told me that they have issues with ice dams if they change flows. Also there would be relatively low paddler demand.

I did ask DW for the possibility of an early may release. That would be primo in my book... before runoff starts in earnest, but out of the ice season, boaters chomping at the bit to get on the water, so high demand, and potentially more feasible from DW's side.

I got the Aug release based on a statistical analysis of when Denver Water has the highest chance of needing to deliver water anyway. Remember that DW will never release water and just let it run down the river. They have to use it or catch it and not waste it. The major catch is getting DW on board for a flow change the disrupts their operations. I think chances are very slim that I can get more than what we already have, but it never hurts to ask, so I have asked for it.


----------



## tango

Ian, the more I learn about the operations of DW, the more I realize how valuable your personal contacts within the Source of Supply are. I have been working at the plant that treats the water from the NFSP, after it goes through Strontia. In the future I hope I can help forge better relationships between paddlers and DW.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Hey Tango, agreed... the contacts with the DW folks are key. Its good to build more relationships with them and I'm glad you are getting plugged in.

Got word back from DW on a potential spring release. No go. This year DW's storage on the front range is really full thanks to the flooding precip last year. DW will use that water and natural runoff to supply demand prior to bring over water from dillon. DW does not expect to need tunnel water until perhaps June.

DW will not just turn on the tunnel at any time of year for us. The BFest deal was worked out because I proposed a time that they statistically needed to deliver enough water between the north fork and main stem to support a release, and demonstrated that they could plan a release on the north fork to deliver water under that total statistical requirement.

In most other parts of the year, they don't need that much water, so asking them to flow more than they need typically won't fly. I'll keep my eyes open for future opportunities, but right now I'm pretty happy with the one release as I think thats a huge win for paddlers, and we have essentially zero leverage to get any more at this point.


----------



## miker

*Kayak Session*

Really glad that photo made it into Kayak Session mag. That may be my first and only pic to make it into KS. My subscription started as a gift obtained at Baileyfest III. I have renewed the subscription ever since.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Changed the dates to August 8-10th, 2014. Landowner had a conflict with the weekend after due to a family gathering at the property, so we moved it up a weekend.

Shouldn't impact most folks, but this is the weekend of Outdoor Retailer trade show in SLC, so I know a couple folks won't be able to make it.

Glad you made it into KS mag Mike... an accomplishment for sure.


----------



## smauk2

That photo made it into KS? Did I get credit?


----------



## fullmer

Sweet Ian! What day does the release begin? Maybe we can catch some high water early, like last year.


----------



## foreverhard

*Fuck Colorado!*

Yeah! Fuck the environment! Fuck all those rivers who were killed to bring the water through the tunnel! Turn on the Tunnel and fuck Colorado! Yeah Bailey Fest! Let's all move to one place and make all the rivers come to us! That's teaching mother nature to mind her fucking place!


----------



## Miller Time

foreverhard said:


> Yeah! Fuck the environment! Fuck all those rivers who were killed to bring the water through the tunnel! Turn on the Tunnel and fuck Colorado! Yeah Bailey Fest! Let's all move to one place and make all the rivers come to us! That's teaching mother nature to mind her fucking place!


Hmmmm…..hopefully you're just trying to get a rise out of people. Seems you visit Bailey somewhat frequent, eh?


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/a-bailey-4th-44029.html
"Two of us from Grand County will be there at 10am and would like to share shuttle with you."

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/bailey-monday-9-5-9am-at-takeout-39712-2.html
"Jesus Christ. What's with the recent trend of alpine starts in boating? One of the reasons I like boating so much more than climbing these days is not getting up so early in the morning when it's cold and dark out. Can I convince anyone to meet up later: like 10 at least?"

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/countdown-to-bailey-fest-12-a-44011-4.html
"Forrest better make sure he's not playboating in the hole in 1st Falls so he doesn't get boofed on by a bigger boat. (only in jest since I can't afford a playboat and his loction under his name says "independently wealthy")"

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/bailey-saturday-9-3-a-39707-2.html
"If anyone else wants to join, I'm meeting boating partners at the takeout at 10am tomorrow…"


----------



## sfornst

*True*

Can't disagree with you foreverhard, any solutions? What's going on in Fraser that saves the environment? Things are definitely f'ed up but I would love to hear innovative ideas that might actually work. 
Cheers!


----------



## fullmer

Hey fourorfivewhenhard,

I agree with you that what's happening to our natural environment is horrible, but swearing and screaming at people on this website really isn't a good approach to changing water policies. Most of the people on this website are far more conservation savvy than the vast majority of Americans.

btw your outburst in the thread about the Colorado snow pack was similarly perfunctory and sophomoric.

Cheers.


----------



## foreverhard

Hey, if you understand that the Colorado snowpack has something to do with streamflow, then you're dreaming with me.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

smauk2 said:


> That photo made it into KS? Did I get credit?


Yep. Thanks for the photo. Sent em several to choose from, and that's the one they liked.


----------



## smauk2

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Yep. Thanks for the photo. Sent em several to choose from, and that's the one they liked.


Hot damn!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Flows will be up Friday through Sunday afternoon. They will likely get the tunnel close to full release by Thursday PM. Fuller, that Thursday rain bump run was the best last year! Love it!

Powder day! Hope folks are enjoying the snow.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just got this back from the folks at 5.10... Sent them the pic of the Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle to win 5.10 shoes last year when talking sponsorship for this year.

"This was by far the best sponsorship request I have had all year. The event sounds like a blast and is definitely the kind of thing that Five ten is all about. The budget is tight this year but we can always make room for and event that involves drinking out of a boot and ends with a roshambo!"

Thanks Five Ten! You guys rule. Appreciate the support!

I really love the Bootie Beer Battle. Many paddling competitions are out of the league for your averge paddler, how many of you can do a tricky-poo? The bootie beer battle focuses on 3 core skills that every paddler has... swimming, beer drinking, and luck. May the best guzzler win! 

Also, after careful consideration with the Bailey Fest Board of Ethics, the Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle will be open to all swimmers regardless of timing and location of swim. If you want to claim your swim at Bailey Fest, then get up on the table, chug an Oskar Blues beer out of your bootie, and vy for the 5.10 shoes in the roshambo. 

We will be shooting for a world record for most bootie beers consumed at one time this year, so I hope you all participate.


----------



## Livingston

What would we do without Ian?
Getting stuff like this on my calendar early sure is nice. Let us know when and what we can do to volunteer.
-d


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

We are on cloud 9 here at Bailey Fest headquarters. Snowpack is booming, gore is running a grand, and sponsor goodies are showing up in the mail. Its SPRING TIME!

I'm stoked to announce Bailey Fest's newest sponsor... Groover Juice! Michael Garnier and his brother are boaters that have a company that sells an odor control product that's designed to stomp the stink out of your groover. Everyone knows that after "what size cooler?", taming groover stank is one of the most serious questions in the boating industry... that and whether escalante is running yet (is it?). Come visit the Groover Juice folks at Bailey Fest. They will have some refreshments to stoke the party and are pumped up to show you what they have to offer. Thanks for the support guys! 

www.grooverjuice.com

D, we will be doing volunteer stuff as the event gets closer, but we always need help. Will let you know.


----------



## Livingston

Wait. Groover Juice is supplying beverages? They should really keep that anonymous.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

https://vimeo.com/89772325

Awesome video of 2013 Bailey Fest video from Ben Stookesberry. Love the Foamie race action!


----------



## TonyM

Wait, really? The same weekend as OR? For reals?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Yes, same weekend as OR this year. I tried to do the weekend after first but the landowner had a family retreat and a wedding booked out the takeout party spot before I got it too, so that date was hosed. Sorry!


----------



## livin_tll

foreverhard said:


> Hey, if you understand that the Colorado snowpack has something to do with streamflow, then you're dreaming with me.


The Clear Creek is pretty much natural flow. Natural riverbed is another thing though...

Oh, and I super stoked for Bailey Fest again this year!!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Reminder... Bailey Fest is August 8-10. See you there! If you yardsaled your gear at high water, we got your back. Lots of gear prizes. Got loads of Oskar Blues beer in the works too.


----------



## Miller Time

Hey Ian - different competitions in previous years like most trash retrieved from river, etc. We should have a small prize for the boater that comes from the furthest distance! I know some southeast boaters have come in the past just for the fest and it'll be cool to invite folks from all across the country. 

TOTTunnel


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just got back to CO after two weeks off the grid. Getting pumped for Bailey Fest. Once again Marty Cronin has hooked up a massive amount of beer from Oskar Blues. Huge thanks to Marty/Jackson and to Oskar Blues for the support for Bailey Fest!

We will have loads of beer in cans at the takeout party and for the Bailey Fest Bootie Beer Battle sat afternoon. Will also have loads of beer friday and sat nights. I'd encourage folks to bring some beer of you own too... I've got the first 7-10 rounds covered, but you never know how many folks will show and how quick it will go. Major props to folks who bring some OB on their own to the fest to show some support for Oskar's.

Miller... good idea. I love it when folks come from far and wide to Bailey Fest. First 3 cars that show up friday with plates from east of the mississippi river will get free entrance to Bailey Fest... Limit two per car.


----------



## shredder-scott

*wire across river*

Hey 

looking forward to my 4th baily fest ! 

what is the status of the wire across the river ?

last year my cat tube got hung up, and I got wacked in the face.

any way to get out for this year fest ?

paddle on


shredder scott


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Wires are tough. They are on private land. Will see what we can do


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Just got word from Marty that Jackson Kayak is donating a 2015 Zen boat for the supermax showdown foamie race. Winner will get boat size of choice. The last guy that won the foamie race boat proceeded to route the Stikine in it... your results may vary.


----------



## sc00ter

Way to raise the bar Quinn.


----------



## spthomson

Any rough ideas on tunnel flows for the weekend? I understand specific numbers won't be known until day before or so, but just wondering if DW has given any indication at all of a range? Hoping that the lack of releases so far this summer bodes well for some bigger numbers!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

No exact flows. We have had 350-430 in the past and I suspect it will be somewhere in that range.


----------



## Bonker

My wife and I were thinking about droving out and finding a good spot to be spectators. Does anyone have good spots for beginners to watch the action?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Hey Bonker... no real good spots to watch the action. The bailey run is away from the road and you have to hike 3+ miles in from either side while tresspassing to get to the rapids. Only legal option is to hike in from a side trail down to crossons, cross the river (no bridge, it fell down), and hike upstream.

You can come be a part of the camp party action and witness the glory of the supermax showdown foamie creek race sat night. Big party and lots of fun.


----------



## Bonker

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Hey Bonker... no real good spots to watch the action. The bailey run is away from the road and you have to hike 3+ miles in from either side while tresspassing to get to the rapids. Only legal option is to hike in from a side trail down to crossons, cross the river (no bridge, it fell down), and hike upstream.
> 
> You can come be a part of the camp party action and witness the glory of the supermax showdown foamie creek race sat night. Big party and lots of fun.


I kinda thought that was the dealio. I guess it's going to be years before I see the action at Baileyfest. Party sounds good though!


----------



## DanOrion

Bonker, Since Bailey will be running, Foxton will be running too. Even if you're not up to the Foxy Class III's there's some nice Class II stretches to paddle on in a really fine looking canyon. Just a thought.


----------



## Bonker

DanOrion said:


> Bonker, Since Bailey will be running, Foxton will be running too. Even if you're not up to the Foxy Class III's there's some nice Class II stretches to paddle on in a really fine looking canyon. Just a thought.


That is a good way of thinking! Thanks!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

reminder... no dogs (landowners rule), leave no trace and pick up your trash, no camp fires. 

looking forward to a great bailey fest! see you there!


----------



## NYourd

Saw this and immediately thought of first falls. Its called "paddle claw" I guess some guys is starting to produce them. Anyways for anyone that has tried to get a boat out of first falls could see its benefit. Might save some time. 

Its not embedding right but here is vimeo link. 

https://vimeo.com/91374221


----------

